# FSD News



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Elon's at it again. Could he be right this time?

https://electrek.co/2022/01/31/elon...an-human-this-year-5-years-ahead-of-everyone/


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Elon's expression this time next year.


----------

